# Hi guys! Utah girl needs your help!!!



## rebeccafrancis (Nov 23, 2009)

Hi, I am new to this forum but was recommended to try it out from someone I met on another forum. Some of you may already know about me, but I am an avid hunter and I am new to forums. I recently sent in an essay for a contest just for fun...and ended up in the top ten finalists for the Extreme Huntress contest. I am so excited about it, but the only way I can win now is by public votes. So I am trying to tell everyone I can about this contest. I am the only woman from Utah in the top ten, and I am really hoping to find support from my state and fellow hunters to win the contest. It is very easy...you just go to http://www.tahoefilms.com and vote for Rebecca Francis. You can read more about me in my essay on that site. You can also see some video clips and photos on my facebook page. It is totally ok if you are not interested...but if you are willing to take a couple of minutes to vote, that would be so awesome because I am so excited about this, because I never expected to make it to the top ten.
Thanks!!!


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Nice article. That all sounds quite intense! You've got my vote. Good luck! Let us know how it goes.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Your hot and your a hunter, you got my vote!!! :lol:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice, I saw your plea at the burger joint in Hanksville last weekend. God luck to ya'.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Just so we can involve politics a little..............If you shoot and promote the Epek XC3 broadhead, you will get my vote. :mrgreen:


----------



## BIG-TNT (Oct 19, 2007)

You got mine


----------



## rebeccafrancis (Nov 23, 2009)

elk22hunter said:


> Just so we can involve politics a little..............If you shoot and promote the Epek XC3 broadhead, you will get my vote. :mrgreen:


I havent tried that broadhead, but we are going to hunt whitetail in a few weeks and I would love to try it! Tell me where to pick some up so I can get my bow sighted in in time. where in WY are you from?


----------



## rebeccafrancis (Nov 23, 2009)

Hey thanks for all the support guys!!!!


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

That's an awesome Wyoming muley. Good luck on the contest.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

rebeccafrancis said:


> elk22hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Just so we can involve politics a little..............If you shoot and promote the Epek XC3 broadhead, you will get my vote. :mrgreen:
> ...


Just keep sighting in with your field tips and you wont have to change a thing.

I am in Rock Springs while in Wyoming but go back and forth between there and Lehi. Our production staff is currently working out of the same building as the Utah Archery Center on Gordon Ave. in Salt Lake. We have an office there. You got my vote already when I saw that you would be rooting for BYU tomorrow. I am assuming anyway since you graduated from there. :mrgreen:


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

I was going to vote for you until I saw you're a byu fan. Too bad. Good luck anyway, though...


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

+1 vote good luck!


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

Sounds like you've already been all over the world on some fantastic hunting trips. I think I'll vote for one of the other girls who have not, and besides I hate BYU.


----------



## rebeccafrancis (Nov 23, 2009)

blackdog said:


> Sounds like you've already been all over the world on some fantastic hunting trips. I think I'll vote for one of the other girls who have not, and besides I hate BYU.


If you read all the essays...they have all been all around the world. Some of them have even been more places than me. That is why they are extreme. We all have chosen to sacrifice other materialistic things in order to pursue our interest in hunting. But each of those women are amazing, so who ever you vote for will deserve it. But thank you for at least taking the time to look at it and vote.


----------



## rebeccafrancis (Nov 23, 2009)

tuffluckdriller said:


> I was going to vote for you until I saw you're a byu fan. Too bad. Good luck anyway, though...


This isn't a blue or red thing....it's a CAMO thing! That is where my loyalties lie. :lol:


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

rebeccafrancis said:


> If you read all the essays...they have all been all around the world. Some of them have even been more places than me. That is why they are extreme. We all have chosen to sacrifice other materialistic things in order to pursue our interest in hunting. But each of those women are amazing, so who ever you vote for will deserve it. But thank you for at least taking the time to look at it and vote.


Actually Renee Zahniser only claims to have killed 2 deer, 1 elk, 1 Javelina, a turkey and it sounds like she's never hunted outside Arizona. And besides, she's a breast cancer survivor, unfortunately my mother was not. Renee gets my vote.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

OK, I read them all and I find myself wondering what I am supposed to be voting on, you all seem to be legitimate "hunters" (I hate that term "huntress"). So I guess it goes something like this... You're the best looking, but I think a couple of the other girls are tougher. One gal had a compelling argument when she threw in the breast cancer story, and who among us doesn't like a girl in chaps. Southern gals always rate high on the list but then you got to hand it to a women that is still hunting that started way back in 1934, longevity means a lot!. So, after long and hard though I think I am given my vote to ...the old gal, Sheila Link. She's earned her stripes.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

rebeccafrancis said:


> blackdog said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like you've already been all over the world on some fantastic hunting trips. I think I'll vote for one of the other girls who have not, and besides I hate BYU.
> ...


I'm impressed , very mature response. Good luck on your quest. 8)


----------



## rebeccafrancis (Nov 23, 2009)

BPturkeys said:


> OK, I read them all and I find myself wondering what I am supposed to be voting on, you all seem to be legitimate "hunters" (I hate that term "huntress"). So I guess it goes something like this... You're the best looking, but I think a couple of the other girls are tougher. One gal had a compelling argument when she threw in the breast cancer story, and who among us doesn't like a girl in chaps. Southern gals always rate high on the list but then you got to hand it to a women that is still hunting that started way back in 1934, longevity means a lot!. So, after long and hard though I think I am given my vote to ...the old gal, Sheila Link. She's earned her stripes.


You are so right!!! I can only hope that I will be as tough as her at that age. She is amazing!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Looks like youre ahead! WTG! Good luck on the show. I know I would watch it.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Are some of you just funnin' with her or being idiots? She introduced you to this contest. To not vote for her because she graduated from BYU is pathetic! To vote for her because she is cuter than the others is Pathetic! To throw votes to other girls in front of her face after she was the one that brought you to this site in the first place is pathetic as well! She has not slandered anyone. She is from Utah and a neighbor. Rather than give a vote to the cancer surviver because she survived cancer or the "old gal" because she has earned her stripes seems a bit strange. This gal came on here looking to let her "hunting friends" in Utah know that she would like your help and you have told her that you are voting for others for the reasons listed above or are jealous because she has "hunted around the world"? I don't get it. IMO vote for her or nobody. Nobody was who you were going to vote for until she introduced you to this site. :roll:


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> Are some of you just funnin' with her or being idiots? She introduced you to this contest. To not vote for her because she graduated from BYU is pathetic! To vote for her because she is cuter than the others is Pathetic! To throw votes to other girls in front of her face after she was the one that brought you to this site in the first place is pathetic as well! She has not slandered anyone. She is from Utah and a neighbor. Rather than give a vote to the cancer surviver because she survived cancer or the "old gal" because she has earned her stripes seems a bit strange. This gal came on here looking to let her "hunting friends" in Utah know that she would like your help and you have told her that you are voting for others for the reasons listed above or are jealous because she has "hunted around the world"? I don't get it. IMO vote for her or nobody. Nobody was who you were going to vote for until she introduced you to this site.


+1,000,000,000,000 No need to bashing her or even express that you arent voting for her. You can just keep that part to yourselves.

Some of you take sports WAY to serious if you cannot vote for her because of the team she is cheering for tomorrow. :lol: :lol:


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> Just so we can involve politics a little..............If you shoot and promote the Epek XC3 broadhead, you will get my vote. :mrgreen:


At least my vote was free... :mrgreen:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> Are some of you just funnin' with her or being idiots? She introduced you to this contest. To not vote for her because she graduated from BYU is pathetic! To vote for her because she is cuter than the others is Pathetic! To throw votes to other girls in front of her face after she was the one that brought you to this site in the first place is pathetic as well! She has not slandered anyone. She is from Utah and a neighbor. Rather than give a vote to the cancer surviver because she survived cancer or the "old gal" because she has earned her stripes seems a bit strange. This gal came on here looking to let her "hunting friends" in Utah know that she would like your help and you have told her that you are voting for others for the reasons listed above or are jealous because she has "hunted around the world"? I don't get it. IMO vote for her or nobody. Nobody was who you were going to vote for until she introduced you to this site. :roll:


Well stated Scott!


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> You got my vote already when I saw that you would be rooting for BYU tomorrow. I am assuming anyway since you graduated from there. :mrgreen:


Ha Ha BP, This is how I covered my butt. :mrgreen:


----------



## TCSSPRO204 (Sep 27, 2008)

You go girl, u got mine!! and i hate byu!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

:roll:


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

You got my vote because you asked for it. I didn't get any requests for help from any of the other ladies. Plus, you're a local...in my book that helps a lot. Looks like you are in the lead. Congrats and good luck!


----------



## rebeccafrancis (Nov 23, 2009)

Hey thanks so much you guys! You guys are so cool! And I am so glad I can count on my huntin buddies from here!!!


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Wow not voting because she's a BYU fan! Amazing! I voted for you girl. Any girl that has a family and still gets out and hunts alot has my vote. Good luck let us know what happens and when you'll be on TV!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

BPturkeys said:


> OK, I read them all and I find myself wondering what I am supposed to be voting on, you all seem to be legitimate "hunters" (I hate that term "huntress"). So I guess it goes something like this... You're the best looking, but I think a couple of the other girls are tougher. One gal had a compelling argument when she threw in the breast cancer story, and who among us doesn't like a girl in chaps. Southern gals always rate high on the list but then you got to hand it to a women that is still hunting that started way back in 1934, longevity means a lot!. So, after long and hard though I think I am given my vote to ...the old gal, Sheila Link. She's earned her stripes.


Rebecca,
It sounds like you are going to have to play your pinochle card that you have been saving (imitating the sheep story...). That will win over anyone IMHO.


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> Are some of you just funnin' with her or being idiots? She introduced you to this contest. To not vote for her because she graduated from BYU is pathetic! To vote for her because she is cuter than the others is Pathetic! To throw votes to other girls in front of her face after she was the one that brought you to this site in the first place is pathetic as well! She has not slandered anyone. She is from Utah and a neighbor. Rather than give a vote to the cancer surviver because she survived cancer or the "old gal" because she has earned her stripes seems a bit strange. This gal came on here looking to let her "hunting friends" in Utah know that she would like your help and you have told her that you are voting for others for the reasons listed above or are jealous because she has "hunted around the world"? I don't get it. IMO vote for her or nobody. Nobody was who you were going to vote for until she introduced you to this site.


 Settle down. What you can joke around with her about being a BYU fan and no one else can? You too CS, nobody is bashing her. You two are taking this whole thing way to serious. Talk about pathetic. :roll:

She comes on a public forum like this ( and MM about 2 months ago) promoting herself, what does she expect. I'm sure she is getting a lot more votes by you guys with your tounges hanging out your mouths then votes against anyway.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> Settle down. What you can joke around with her about being a BYU fan and no one else can? You too CS, nobody is bashing her. You two are taking this whole thing way to serious. Talk about pathetic.
> 
> She comes on a public forum like this ( and MM about 2 months ago) promoting herself, what does she expect. I'm sure she is getting a lot more votes by you guys with your tounges hanging out your mouths then votes against anyway.


 :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: Maybe you need to settle down blackdog because you seem to be the one taking it way to serious.



> She comes on a public forum like this ( and MM about 2 months ago) promoting herself, what does she expect.


Maybe some kindness. No need to bash a woman right? There is nothing wrong with promoting yourself right? I believe you are just jealous of her success. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

blackdog said:


> elk22hunter said:
> 
> 
> > *Are some of you just funnin' with her or being idiots?* She introduced you to this contest. To not vote for her because she graduated from BYU is pathetic! To vote for her because she is cuter than the others is Pathetic! To throw votes to other girls in front of her face after she was the one that brought you to this site in the first place is pathetic as well! She has not slandered anyone. She is from Utah and a neighbor. Rather than give a vote to the cancer surviver because she survived cancer or the "old gal" because she has earned her stripes seems a bit strange. This gal came on here looking to let her "hunting friends" in Utah know that she would like your help and you have told her that you are voting for others for the reasons listed above or are jealous because she has "hunted around the world"? I don't get it. IMO vote for her or nobody. Nobody was who you were going to vote for until she introduced you to this site.
> ...


I gave you a choice of which thing you were doing? You answered that one loud and clear! :mrgreen:


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

I voted for ya because I respect your achievements and you are a local gal. Good Luck!


----------



## for fun (Sep 13, 2007)

I may not be a Utah native but I hang my hat hear now. To support a fellow utahn is enough to get my vote. I wish you the best of luck with the contest.


----------



## TLB (Jul 13, 2008)

You've got my vote too, great story, and good luck!


----------



## The Janitor (Jan 23, 2009)

elk22hunter said:


> Are some of you just funnin' with her or being idiots? She introduced you to this contest. To not vote for her because she graduated from BYU is pathetic! To vote for her because she is cuter than the others is Pathetic! To throw votes to other girls in front of her face after she was the one that brought you to this site in the first place is pathetic as well! She has not slandered anyone. She is from Utah and a neighbor. Rather than give a vote to the cancer surviver because she survived cancer or the "old gal" because she has earned her stripes seems a bit strange. This gal came on here looking to let her "hunting friends" in Utah know that she would like your help and you have told her that you are voting for others for the reasons listed above or are jealous because she has "hunted around the world"? I don't get it. IMO vote for her or nobody. Nobody was who you were going to vote for until she introduced you to this site. :roll:





elk22hunter said:


> Just so we can involve politics a little..............If you shoot and promote the Epek XC3 broadhead, you will get my vote. :mrgreen:


I guess pathetic only applies when others use unrelated reasoning beyond elk22hunters.

As for me, I voted according to which one I imagine being the most pleasing to the eye when naked. So naturally, I voted for Sheila Link. *(u)*


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :lol: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> Your hot and your a hunter, you got my vote!!! :lol:


Ha ha that's right, but only because you're hot though. Otherwise, you'd have to fend for yourself.


----------



## jeff70 (Sep 16, 2007)

Voted, Good luck!!


----------



## gooseblaster (Sep 2, 2009)

The Janitor said:


> elk22hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Are some of you just funnin' with her or being idiots? She introduced you to this contest. To not vote for her because she graduated from BYU is pathetic! To vote for her because she is cuter than the others is Pathetic! To throw votes to other girls in front of her face after she was the one that brought you to this site in the first place is pathetic as well! She has not slandered anyone. She is from Utah and a neighbor. Rather than give a vote to the cancer surviver because she survived cancer or the "old gal" because she has earned her stripes seems a bit strange. This gal came on here looking to let her "hunting friends" in Utah know that she would like your help and you have told her that you are voting for others for the reasons listed above or are jealous because she has "hunted around the world"? I don't get it. IMO vote for her or nobody. Nobody was who you were going to vote for until she introduced you to this site. :roll:
> ...


Mr. Janitor

I really hope that you have more respect for women than what you have displayed. Maybe i missed the sarcasm :? I thought this was hunting forum, not a XXX forum. The same goes for all you guys voting for the women because of their looks. Disapointing!


----------



## Dekashika (Oct 23, 2007)

Hi Rebecca,

Thanks for posting, as I had no idea about this contest. Congratulations on making it this far, and I wish you the best. You have my vote. Good luck. 

And congrats on some fine animals you have taken.

Best Regards,


----------



## uthntr (Feb 19, 2008)

You got my vote!


----------



## jungle (May 10, 2008)

I voted for you...Nice work. Looks like you are in the lead. Keep us posted on your hunts. You are an inspriation to women world wide. After much practice and tokens at Cabelas shooting gallery, my 4 year old little girl just shot a 22 rifle for the first time (with lots of help from dad).


----------



## rebeccafrancis (Nov 23, 2009)

jungle said:


> I voted for you...Nice work. Looks like you are in the lead. Keep us posted on your hunts. You are an inspriation to women world wide. After much practice and tokens at Cabelas shooting gallery, my 4 year old little girl just shot a 22 rifle for the first time (with lots of help from dad).


That is awesome!!! My daughter loves it too! Keep it up and she will develop a true love for the sport!!!!


----------



## 2fishon (Jan 13, 2008)

I voted for you also. I don't know anything about the contest, but I voted for you simply because you asked. Thanks for asking.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Vote is in! Congrats! I read your article and believe me when I say this: I would not dare do half of what you have done with your hunting, even though I enjoy it so much! Good luck in the contest!


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I voted for you also because you are from Utah and that you asked.

I have two daughters that grew up hunting, one still does but my youngest decided she didn't want to kill anything when she returned from her mission, she shot a small 4 point buck 3 days before she left on her mission and I had a tag for her when she returned that went unused. She still loves to fish, camp and shoot though.

Good luck.


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

You got my vote. Nice ram!


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

do you have any sisters?


----------



## vato-loco (Jun 8, 2009)

torowy said:


> do you have any sisters?


 

i hate both byu and utah, so i wont be voting based on that.

if i was voting just based on the quality of the essay, id vote donna mcdonald first, diana rupp second.

if i was judging by who has really absorbed hunting as a lifestyle, itd be a toss-up, but im sure sheila link would have some great hunting stories to tell after living it for so long.

if i was to go by how pretty they are, i would say rachel stewart first (because she looks closer to my age  ) rebecca francis second.

even though im not from utah, its pretty much my state now, so im gonna vote for the utah girl. got my vote rebecca. good luck


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

I just did my part and voted for you! Here is a quick update on the standings

Go Rebecca!!!


----------



## skull krazy (Jan 5, 2008)

My votes in!


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

I just saw this on face book and thought that some of you would like to know how it ended. Here is the copy and paste. 


Ok...It's official! I can now say I WON!!!! Wow! I am so excited!!!! I will be introduced as the Extreme Huntress in Las Vegas at the SHOT show on Tuesday January 19th. I won a bighorn sheep, mountain goat, and bear hunt in British Columbia!!! My hunt will be filmed and aired on the Versus channel. Oh my gosh!! ... Thank you so much for your votes!!!! Thank you!!!


----------



## Fly22 (Sep 16, 2007)

Good deal.


----------



## jungle (May 10, 2008)

Rebecca, Congratulations!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Post up when these will air. And keep yer pants on while the cameras rolling. :lol: :lol: :wink: :wink:


----------



## rebeccafrancis (Nov 23, 2009)

Nor-tah said:


> Post up when these will air. And keep yer pants on while the cameras rolling. :lol: :lol: :wink: :wink:


No way! If it worked for me on a Wyoming bighorn sheep hunt, then it ought to work for me on a British Columbia bighorn sheep hunt! I will definitely save it as a last resort weapon though!!! Lol!


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

rebeccafrancis said:


> Nor-tah said:
> 
> 
> > Post up when these will air. And keep yer pants on while the cameras rolling. :lol: :lol: :wink: :wink:
> ...


Who would have thunk it! These kids now days, ya know the skater dudes, would make great sheep hunters if they wear their whitie tighties instead of boxers.


----------

